
Ask HN: Which UX process resonates most with you? - good_vibes
Learning every day from HN.<p>thanks
======
oblib
If you're asking about OS GUIs I still use an Apple Mac and still find most
others pretty clunky in comparison.

If we're talking software applications I loved the way "Videoshop" and
"Futuresplash" worked in comparison to their competitors and that still holds
true today, and the Mozilla web browser around 1998 still stands out as one of
the worst I've ever used.

If we talk cars, the `61-`63 Ford T-Bird is still mighty impressive.

